# Just when is Whitney on?



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

My guide says Friday but it obviously premiered on Thursday. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It airs on Thursday, but at least this week, they're rerunning it on Friday.

[email protected]$# NBC Thursdays all need padding again.. But I didn't pad them because I wanted lots of tuners to sample all of the various shows on other networks. So I'm going to have to go online to catch the endings of several shows. (I've said this before, but on a S1, with two abutting recordings, you usually don't miss anything, especially if you use captions to catch the sentence over the gap. On a TivoHD, I seem to often miss part of a sentence, and if the captions are at the wrong time, they sometimes don't help.)


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Actually, there is not single show, on a single network that I don't have trouble with anymore, especially if we're talking about catching everything including previews and credits. It seems all TV shows and all networks have become NON-DVR friendly.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Well, PBS shows.. since they always end early.. and I can't think of ever seeing one start early. (I am ignoring pledge break times, though even then, I can't think of one going OVER its scheduled time in a verrry long time.)

Though I'm mostly joking.. and I do tend to pad: History, Discovery, NBC, ABC.. I think CBS is usually fine, though now I am vaguely remembering that CBS Mon (I guess the only thing I regularly record on CBS) has to be padded too..


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

mattack said:


> Well, PBS shows.. since they always end early.. and I can't think of ever seeing one start early. (I am ignoring pledge break times, though even then, I can't think of one going OVER its scheduled time in a verrry long time.)
> 
> Though I'm mostly joking.. and I do tend to pad: History, Discovery, NBC, ABC.. I think CBS is usually fine, though now I am vaguely remembering that CBS Mon (I guess the only thing I regularly record on CBS) has to be padded too..


Yeah, that's true about PBS. I don't have trouble with NOVA. I should not have trouble with "Prohibition".

I always have trouble with whatever I record on HISTORY Channel.

Whitney, I caught on E! I think, but if I get a season pass, it's going to be a challenge. I'd have to pad it. What's the rule about "soft pad" vs. a "hard pad"?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

There is no soft padding on Tivos... you can turn on the 'overlap protection' or whatever they call it, which allows the lower priority show to record if it's clipped by up to 5 minutes.

I mostly dislike this feature, but have it turned on for the late night talk shows. Other than that, *almost* always I manually go and un-clip shows that would have been clipped (either cancel the recording and find a later one, or just cancel them -- I want the whole show, not the whole show - 3 minutes.)


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

mattack said:


> There is no soft padding on Tivos... you can turn on the 'overlap protection' or whatever they call it, which allows the lower priority show to record if it's clipped by up to 5 minutes.
> 
> I mostly dislike this feature, but have it turned on for the late night talk shows. Other than that, *almost* always I manually go and un-clip shows that would have been clipped (either cancel the recording and find a later one, or just cancel them -- I want the whole show, not the whole show - 3 minutes.)


I had thought someone had come with some mathematical/programming method to do something in the code, but I can't find that thread anymore.... Oh well!


----------



## Rogerallen (Apr 15, 2008)

sieglinde said:


> My guide says Friday but it obviously premiered on Thursday. Anyone else have this happen?


ACtually its both...they are re-airing on Fridays


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Hercules67 said:


> I had thought someone had come with some mathematical/programming method to do something in the code, but I can't find that thread anymore.... Oh well!


Maybe this was an old S1 hack...?


----------

